# new guy



## ssmith996 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello,

I just found this forum. I have been a fan of wwII aircraft engineering since I was 12. Now I am an engineer in the defense industry. I am looking forward to conversation.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome Cheesehead!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 22, 2008)

g'day from sunny Australia home of the CAC Boomerang


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2008)

Hallo and greetings from Poland !!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheesehead, indeed ! Welcome, to the forum, Mr. Smith. Enjoy the place,
I do.

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

G'day Mr Smith from another Aussie in Brisbane Queensland


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another Yankee....should even the odds out with all the rednecks around here....welcome mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome Ssmith. Hope you can jump right in and participate a little.....


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome from New Zealand


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

ssmith996 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this forum. I have been a fan of wwII aircraft engineering since I was 12. Now I am an engineer in the defense industry. I am looking forward to conversation.



cool i ame new too


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome Smith! Gonna be a sad year for the Packers, huh?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello and a warm welcome from East Europe!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there and welcome from Portugal !!


----------



## DBII (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## Célérité (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome from France


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Apr 3, 2008)

hey there I have been interested in warbirds since a MK5 Spitfire cruised over my house at the age of 7, love warbirds and build large scale models of them, so if anyone can help me with plans/drawings of a P40 Kittyhawk or FG-1D Corsair!!!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the technical section, should have something. Welcome!


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome Smith and Hawk! Good to have ya's on the site!


----------



## damiaes (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome from Portugal


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome Cheesehead!!



I think I'm missing the joke  I thought we dutchmen were cheeseheads.

Welcome from western europe.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

Marcel, its a nickname for people from Wisconsin just like those from Jersey are "Those friggin' **#*^@@*!!!!!


----------

